# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Model gezocht voor een acne behandeling op de Haagse Hogeschool!

## Ozlem

Voor mijn opleiding Huidtherapie moet ik een acne behandeling uitvoeren en hiervoor heb ik een model nodig. Tijdens deze behandeling zal ik de huid inspecteren, reinigen (en eventueel scrubben als de huid niet al te gevoelig is) en puistjes uitknijpen op een hygiënische manier. Heb je last van puistjes? Stuur me alsjeblieft een mail! De behandeling zal op dinsdag 18 december plaatsvinden van 17:15 tot 18:00 op De Haagse Hogeschool in Den Haag. 

Komt deze datum je niet goed uit? Op woensdag 23 januari van 11:45 tot 12:30 kan deze behandeling ook worden uitgevoerd!

Voor meer informatie kun je mailen naar [email protected]

Alvast bedankt!  :Big Grin:

----------

